# Draught Skirt



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

Can anyone advise me where I can buy a free standing draught skirt from?

I know I have seen them on display at shows before, but do not have a contact name or number.

Anita


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

They are expensive. I just used a normal windbrake and cut in in half length ways.


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*draught skirt*

hi i cut one down too very satisfactory. you can choose your height. mick


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We're considering investing in one of these..... Is the kind of thing you mean?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FREESTANDING-...ries?hash=item209cc5dc1d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I also used a cut down windbreak that we didnt need. It was a bit of a pain because the plastic 'cloth' frayed where it was cut and had to be sewn. Him indoors shortened the poles, and it has been very successful


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

We have wondered about cutting a normal one in half. But like mentioned the fraying concerns me. 

Jackie P - Yes, I have seen that one advertised on ebay, but before we went down that road I was hoping some else may have used them before and know if it was worth the cost?

May try the cheaper option first of cutting a normal one first.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Measure up precisely what you want and determine how you wish to fix it, like poppers for the top and some eyes for pegs along the bottom edge. Do a detailed sketch. Take this to your local tent maker and get them to make it out of the material they use for lorry sheets.
In Basingstoke its Carters tents for us.

C.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, Got ours from Lillypad and it works fine. 

Not free standing though. Not seen one that can do that so not much use unless on grass/soil. What they need to do is have one with hollow legs that you could push feet into if need be. 

Come on Brian I am sure you can create one of those!!  

Mandy


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

mandyandandy said:


> Hi, Got ours from Lillypad and it works fine.
> 
> Not free standing though. Not seen one that can do that so not much use unless on grass/soil. What they need to do is have one with hollow legs that you could push feet into if need be.
> 
> ...


We too have one from Lillypad and agree with Mandy's comments.

Having never used it, we eventually made better use of payload by leaving it at home.

I liked Clive's proposal, probably the cheapest and could be made with 'pole loops' through which you could feed poles down or supports up.

Also thanks Mandy for the 'supports up' suggestion, hadn't thought of that one.

Regards ... LeoK


----------

